# Hi All



## Hairydave (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi there,

I am new on here, been looking about the site for a few days, checking out your lovely TTs and whilst waiting for my new TT to arrive thought i'd say hi and look around!

Currently i am driving a BMW Z4 2.5Si Sport, just ordered a 2.0TT Roadster, Deep sea blue, TTS lights and loads more fun stuff! Really excited, just don't want to wait till september!

Also sorry to ask, but if anyone can tell me how to change my email address on here that would be great, I have been trying to register with a gmail account, but it will not accept it!

Cheers Dave.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going untill your TT arrives www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Believe a lot of sites these days don't allow gmail addresses due to spam etc


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

You have a private message as well


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

